# Dauphin Island Race Tommorow!



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

Good luck to anyone taking part in the annual Dauphin Island race tommorrow on Mobile Bay. I hope the weather holds out. I unfortunately have to work. I you see a boat named Caddywampus watch out! He'll run into you.(This is my Dad) Fair winds and don't party too hard.


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

I too have to work Next year maybe


----------



## lowtide (Mar 23, 2008)

Working also, but the wife is crewing on an S-2 in the spinnaker class. Weather is perfect today.


----------

